# Lacerated Kidney, broke left hand/finger & buddy broke his neck



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Figured I was due for a good one. Was at the local resort running some laps and running a line Ive probably hit 100 times, more of a warm up lap. 

My riding buddy was leading out, and he came off the face pf a jump a lil wierd, somewhat standard for him sometimes haha. I crested the lip he was off to the right and his bike was dead in my landing zone. He obviously ate ****. 


The rest is history. Landed on his bike, Went over bars into the berm, impacted with my left hand and shoulder and stomach, and smacked my head really good (full face & leatt). 

Knew immediately my left hand was broke, as it didnt work or look straight. Had the really bad sensation in my stomach in back that felt like hot poker with cramping. Checked myself over and gathered my manhood. 

My buddy who crashed in front of me was complaining of some shoulder pain and numbness, so we hit the road. He started saying something wasnt right in his neck and back. 


Dropped me off, and I took a piss at the house and my urine looked like bright red koolaid!!! So I went to the ER asap. Admitted and spent 3 days there with a Grade 4 tear in my kidney and associated internal bleeding. My hand is expected to be good after 6-8 weeks casted. 


Back to my buddy. After I got admitted he calls and said he broke his c7 vertbrea. Also was wearing a neck brace. The Dr said if he didnt have his brace on he we would of been paralyzed....


At 37, its harder to recover from injuries but I wouldnt change a thing, ride safe and prepared. Hopefully im back on the bike by September. Cant wait to shred again!!!


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

ouch. good to hear you were both wearing safety equipment and it did it's job. just goes to show that even when it seems pretty bad, it could have been much worse. 

it sucks losing ride time because of injuries. (i'm just coming back from a collar bone break.) but i decided to use the time for personal improvement... i whitened my teeth, and now i speak 4 languages. jk

i just did my first trail ride in 6 weeks. i thought i would be tentative but after 10-15 min. i realized that i wasn't going to hurt anything as long as i didn't crash. (still not supposed to be riding yet, shhh don't tell my surgeon) i had a blast and didn't want to stop. 

i also used the time to tinker with a few bikes, doing maintenance i had been putting off and bought two new (used) bikes to assist in my recovery. it's been fun fixing them up. 

i agree that the body doesn't heal as quick as you get older. part of life. bones aren't too bad though. it's the joints, tendons, ligaments, and cartilage that either heal slow, or never quite get back to normal. 

how did the bikes come out of it? any carnage to reflect the condition of the riders?


----------



## asookazian (Mar 3, 2015)

Wow that sounds horrible. I'm 40 and switched from running to mtn biking but this is more dangerous. I have medial meniscus tears (they only get worse and eventual meniscectomy). I wiped out coming downhill the other day and it shook me up quite a bit, lost control of the bike when I saw hikers on the right side of fire road and got up immediately a little bloody on elbow and knee.

This story is pretty bad considering OP still wants to keep riding...


----------



## *OneSpeed* (Oct 18, 2013)

asookazian said:


> This story is pretty bad considering OP still wants to keep riding...


you wanna make an omelet, you gotta break some eggs.


----------



## snowgypsy (Jun 5, 2011)

Heal up quick loves! I went up to the mountain for some laps today - exactly a year after a silly fall in the wrong place nearly took my leg. It was a hard 12 months, multiple surgeries, and a whole lot of pain.

Today, though, was glorious. Just joy. Sheer joy (a few small demons but I'll flush those out soon enough). 

And that whole, new perspective/man/woman thing? Is right on. After a close call like that, wondering if I would ever bike again, every turn, every pedal, every minor crash, is a blessing. 

Listen to your doc, heal up, keep dreaming, and get back on your steed as soon as you can.


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks for the words of encouragememt everyone. Its always good to hear from fellow riders that have been down and how you deal with things.

Usual "what ifs" go thru mind but its part of the game.

Super bummed as I had put in more work in the offseason and on the trail bike this year. Was by far in the best riding shape I have ever been mentally & physically.

Ive been down hard before with a broken femur and tibia in 2009 on my snowmobile. Ive been in this dark place before, its just a small setback.

Again, thanks for all the words!

Some pics

My urine for the 1st two days...


My hand before Xray



Hand bruised and swollen at follow up


Final cast



Buddies helmet who broke his neck


----------



## Hooch (Jun 30, 2006)

damn, glad to see the safety gear did its job, speedy recovery to both of you.


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Hooch said:


> damn, glad to see the safety gear did its job, speedy recovery to both of you.


Definitely replacing the helmet after the hit. Update on my friend, looks like 6 weeks in neck brace and he will be gtg.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Get better guys, glad to hear you both are going to be OK.


----------



## muddytire (Aug 27, 2009)

nojoke said:


> Some pics
> 
> My urine for the 1st two days...


Never thought I'd be on a website where dudes are posting pics of their urine. 

Glad you're OK. Heal up and hit it again!


----------



## Chadio (Jun 26, 2015)

Ah yes, bike injuries and (ahem) dare I say, "middle - age".....

Recently took a tumble off the trials bike and broke my right tibia / fibula right above the ankle. I bought it for my son (or so I keep telling myself) I should know better - I'm not 25 anymore. Still in a cast :thumbsup:

Then again - I've always said the best things in life are either dangerous or bad for you :nono:

Heal well everyone, and keep the rubby side down


----------



## Chiang Mai (Jan 26, 2015)

I freaked out from minor sports hematuria from Marathon training but
Man you were pissing Merlot!
Good you hear you will both get well soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Small update for those who care....

Cast came off about 10 days ago.... Decided to start riding again last week leisurely after the Dr cleared me. I do have some range of motion issues in my left hand/pinky but have made great strides in physical therapy, and on my own time. Had a decent trail ride this weekend, and things are tender still which is to be expected. 

I have a final follow up on my kidney injury the middle of September, but random Dr. appointments, and blood/urine tests have revealved a perfectly functioning kidney up to this point. 

My buddy who broke his neck is also out his neck brace, and is making a full recovery, no issues there. 

Thanks again for all of the healing vibes, and recovery wishes!


----------



## fleboz (Apr 22, 2015)

congrats! amazing how awesome an "easy" ride is after the fear of never being able to ride again. don't get over aggressive...but have fun getting back on that bike.


----------



## svender (Jul 30, 2015)

nojoke said:


> Small update for those who care....
> 
> Cast came off about 10 days ago.... Decided to start riding again last week leisurely after the Dr cleared me. I do have some range of motion issues in my left hand/pinky but have made great strides in physical therapy, and on my own time. Had a decent trail ride this weekend, and things are tender still which is to be expected.
> 
> ...


Glad to hear you both recovered nicely!


----------



## unrooted (Jul 31, 2007)

Well I think that may have convinced me to not go to mammoth this Sunday.


----------



## nojoke (Apr 15, 2008)

Wanted to close this one out, and not discourage anyone...

Both my buddy, and I....despite our 38 year old injury riddled bodies returned to Whistler last week, and had one of the best trips ever.

Small 15 second clip from my chesty...demons are gone, and running laps extra hard.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

You DH fellas have my respect (aka you're all batty)...

God's speed and keep rollin

-----------------------------------------------------------
'Yes! I'm an opinionated Mofo... Next question'.


----------



## intheways (Apr 19, 2004)

Way to keep at it! Glad to hear you are healed up

My DHing days ended after a good concussion.


----------

